# Some pics...hope you like...



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello again...

This are some pics a few alligator capturing in an European Park...

(I am the guy in the black shirt)

we use no ropes...since the animals were going to travel...just using our hands was less stressful

Regards

Jorge


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

now i c the pics very cool


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

PiranhaAttack said:


> now i c the pics very cool :nod:


 thanks mate,I will post some more later!

Regards


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

cool pics


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

awesome


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

thanks for sharing


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

Those pics are wild! Well done.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

whos allie?


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

cueball said:


> whos allie?


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks for all your kind comments!












cueball said:


> whos allie?


I' am sorry...what you wish to know???


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

whos allie? = who's alligator ?......co0l pics.....


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Z♠NGT♥KER said:


> whos allie? = who's alligator ?......co0l pics.....


 Thanks for the translation









The alligators are from a Portuguese Park.


----------

